# Freenet berechnet auf 50 SMS die MwSt. doppelt!!!



## Bremsklotz (4 Februar 2006)

Bei Freenet kann man 25 SMS für € 2,50 oder 50 SMS für € 4,50 kaufen.
Beim Aufladen steht da klar und deutlich inkl. 16 % MwSt.
Nun habe ich von Freenet eine Rechnung erhalten, 
wo sie mir ganz frech auf die € 4,50 noch die MwSt. draufpacken, so dass nun € 5,22 vom Konto abgebucht wurden.

Auf der Rechnung steht "Diverse Dienste" 1 Nutzung online Dienste
Datum  und Rechnungsbetrag.
Da ich sonst keine Dienste bei denen in Anspruch genommen habe, kann es sich also nur um die SMS handeln.

Nun habe ich schriftlich gegen den "Mehrbetrag" in Höhe von € 0,72 protestiert.

Das kostete mich € 0,55 Porto, also bleiben von den zuviel gezahlten € 0,72 gerade mal noch 17 Cent.

Darauf bauen die wohl , dass man deswegen nicht reklamiert.

Ich habe Freenet seit Februar als neuen Provider für meine Flatrate, ich bin jetzt schon stocksauer auf die.
Da muss ich halt jetzt durch und das Jahr aushalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2006)

http://www.f*net.de/hilfe/email/emailoffice/sms/guthabenaufladen/
Normal ist das nicht... 
Manche nehmen, was sie kriegen. Die gehören offenbarst dazu. Nennt man "Marktwirtschaft" und nennt man "erfolgreich", wenn sie damit durchkommen.


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2006)

Bei Freenet wundert mich überhaupt nix mehr.


----------



## tuxedo (4 Februar 2006)

Auch ich habe meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit freenet gemacht und habe die gleiche Meinung über diese Firma wie auch mein Vorredner.

Matthias


----------



## berend2805 (5 Februar 2006)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Freenet kann man 25 SMS für € 2,50 oder 50 SMS für € 4,50 kaufen.
> Beim Aufladen steht da klar und deutlich inkl. 16 % MwSt.
> Nun habe ich von Freenet eine Rechnung erhalten,
> wo sie mir ganz frech auf die € 4,50 noch die MwSt. draufpacken, so dass nun € 5,22 vom Konto abgebucht wurden.
> ...


Die einfachste Sache der Welt: zurückbuchen. Kostet Dich auch kein Porto, sondern nur bei Gelegenheit (innerhalb 6 Wochen) der Gang zur Bank und die Auftragserteilung zum Zurückbuchen. Und wenn der Anbieter sich dann meldet, dann lass ihn mal kommen. Er muss sich dann rühren und Kosten machen, nicht Du.

Ich habe was Ähnliches bei web.de erlebt: EUR 10 sollten abgebucht werden, nach einer Woche: wir können leider nicht abbuchen, Fehler im System, am selben Tag dann doch abgebucht, 8 Tage später: Sie bekommen Ihr Geld schnellstmöglich zurück. Ich also angerufen und Frist gesetzt: wenn nicht bis dann und dann Geld zurück, dann zurückbuchen. Du hättest mal hören sollen, was die mir alles Guten tun wollten, damit ich nur ja nicht zurückbuchen lasse. Das gibt bei denen intern anscheinend soviel Ärger, das ist wie mit dem Weihwasser und dem Teufel.

Warum also sollten wir unsere bescheidene Stellung (die wir als Freemail-Kunden nun mal haben) nicht auch mal ausnutzen?


----------



## Bremsklotz (5 Februar 2006)

Hallo Berend2805,

danke für die Info. Der Brief ist ja nun schon weg. 
Nun warte ich halt mal ab, ob die sich rühren.
Anrufen ist leider nicht. 
Die SMS habe ich nur deshalb gekauft, weil ich spätertaubt bin und nicht mehr telefonieren kann.
So wie ich das bisher bei Freenet mitgekriegt habe, 
kann man nur eine sauteure Service-Nummer ( € 1,24/Min.) anrufen.
Bei der 0800 kommt glaube ich nur eine Bandansage, also vorgefertigte Antworten.
Das hilft mir ja nun auch nicht weiter.
Mail an die ist auch nicht möglich, habe ich nämlich schon versucht, allerdings wegen meiner Freischaltung.
Das stinkt mir nun schon ganz gewaltig. 1 & 1 hat zumindest auf Mails geantwortet.

Mich erbost die Dreistigkeit die die an den Tag legen.
Halten die ihre Kunden für dumm oder was?

Ich vermute, die machen das nicht nur bei mir so, und bauen darauf, dass man wegen des geringen Betrages keine Aufstände macht.

Mein Freund hat ja ebenfalls, aber nur für € 2,50, SMS gekauft.
Ich bin gespannt, was sie ihm für eine Rechnung schicken.
Wenn sie es bei ihm genau so machen, werde ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden.


----------



## berend2805 (5 Februar 2006)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Berend2805,
> 
> danke für die Info. Der Brief ist ja nun schon weg.
> Nun warte ich halt mal ab, ob die sich rühren.
> Anrufen ist leider nicht.


Zurückbuchen lassen, einfach zurückbuchen lassen, anders lernen es diese [...] nicht...

_modaction edit:
Keine Beleidigungen, bitte.

Heiko_


----------



## Bremsklotz (23 Februar 2006)

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber Freenet hat mir nach rund 24 Tagen folgendes geantwortet.

_Ihre Anfrage ???? (Das war ein Widerspruch)

Sehr geehrte Frau .... bla bla

Durch unsere stetige Qualitätssicherung ist uns aufgefallen, dass Ihnen auf der aktuellen Rechnung die MwSt für Ihr zusätzlich gekauftes SMS-Kontingent doppelt berechnet wurde.
Selbstverständlich erhalten Sie für die Mehrfachberechnung eine entsprechende Gutschrift. usw._

Schon stark "unsere stetige Qualitätssicherung" wollen die für ihre Schlamperei, wenn es denn nicht Methode hat, auch noch die Lorbeeren einheimsen?
:cry: 

Ohne meinen Widerspruch hätten die sich bestimmt nicht gerührt.

Aber nun habe ich wenigstens eine Faxnummer, die zwar 0,12 €/Minute kostet, aber immer noch billiger als ein Brief.
Telefonieren kann ich ja nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

hallo,

ich hab gerad eure mails bezüglich freenet gelesen. ich hatte mir auch sms gekauft. meine frage, da ich bei freenet nix finde. weis jeman von euch, wann diese sms gutegschrieben werden? sicher erst, wenn das geld vom konto runter ist, oder?

danke für die antwort
lg nicole


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 März 2006)

Hallo Nicole, 
habe heute erst deine Frage gelesen. 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht mehr so oft hier im Forum bin.
Wenn du SMS gekauft hast, werden sie *sofort *gutgeschrieben und du kannst SMS verschicken.
Die Rechnung kommt per Mail, und danach wird dann abgebucht.
Ich habe jetzt noch mal neue SMS gekauft und bin gespannt, ob mir dann der zuviel gezahlte Betrag der vorhergehenden Rechnung gutgeschrieben wird.
Meine Rechnung über die Flatrate stimmt auch nicht, aber ich muss da noch mal genau nachrechnen.


----------

